# [Pantech Burst] [compiling error]



## kagedws6 (Aug 27, 2012)

davepmer;30921591 said:


> FYI I am stuck with a new error
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30921591&postcount=99 where the quote was taken from

haven't found anything while searching but figured I'd post in here as well


----------



## kagedws6 (Aug 27, 2012)

the problem lies I just can't figure put a way to fix it. The problem starts with libcamera.so. so far I have had to use our OEM version. But to take care of all the links embedded in it I have to use our OEM libandroid_runtime.so.


----------

